# Cool Puppies



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

I caught our guys chilling in the shade of the oak tree in the back yard and I just had to share!

Aren't Vs just the most gorgeous dogs ever?


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful !!!


----------



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

Whats the age difference in your dogs? Maple is 4 months old and I have a senior Miniature Schnauzer who I don't think could handle another puppy. My plan for now is to get another V in about 2 years. That seems like such a long time. I did wait for Maple about 1 & half years.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

They are 8 1/2 months apart. They are inseparable. Dexter was born on Valentine's Day 2009 and Scarlet was born the day before Halloween 2009.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

they are awesome looking.


----------

